# Current processing times for relative visa renewal in SA?



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I can't believe it's been almost two years since we've been through this arduous process! 
I am hoping that renewal is much less painful than the initial application of a life partner visa, but I'd like to know if anyone has recent experience with processing time when applying from Cape Town?

Also, is there any chance any one has concrete confirmation on documents required for renewal? Are they all the same ones we used when we submitted the initial application in the UK?


----------



## alleyoopster (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm going through it this week, but mine is more complex as I have a change to make to include work permit. The application process is now privatised and online. Just make a call first to check requirements and be very sure you know what form you need to fill. I ring up twice to get 2 answers and check they match. The site is vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/ 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Same here! We're upgrading to include a business permit thingy.
Good luck with your process, the "getting two different answers" thing is exactly what I am worried about


----------



## alleyoopster (Apr 16, 2014)

We were given the wrong information over the phone and then found after going for an appointment it was wrong. We now need to get an refund processed, which is another story and the correct application done. It also meant getting another UK police clearance. I also needed medical and chest x-ray again for this application. Hope that helps and good luck. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## alleyoopster (Apr 16, 2014)

The form for me is Temp resident, TRV change in existing visa, visitors visa section 11(6)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Saffalass, the renewal process in Cape Town should take anything between 6 - 12 weeks and the same documents should be required unless there is a change in condition, i.e. work endorsement added/removed or change of job if there is a work endorsement amendment. Hope this helps.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

alleyoopster said:


> The form for me is Temp resident, TRV change in existing visa, visitors visa section 11(6)
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Hi alley...


Did you eventually get the renewal with endorsement right? We are in the process now and when we called to ask about which form to fill in this morning, we were told that it's a whole NEW application, which doesn't seem right at all.


Can you please tell me which form you ended up filling in and if you have a result yet? I am so confused I want to cry


----------

